# Human Foods and Products Poisonous or Bad for Dogs



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I just found this an interesting read.. Thought I'd share ^_^

http://www.missouriscenicrivers.com/baddogfoods.html


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought dogs could handle raw eggs. I've always heard that dogs aren't affected by Salmonella like people are.
I'm not sure abut broccoli either, I thought it was okay for them. 
J.C. and Holly love it, so this news might upset them haha.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Raw egg has been a traditional diet supplement for pregnant dogs for as long as I can remember, so I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm surprised to see Avacado on there with this part: "Avocado contains a toxic element called persin which can damage heart, lung and other tissue in many animals. "

I know the pit is bad, but the whole thing? So...avoderm food? 

Also suprised to see liver and all those fruits and veggies.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

That's actually a really good list, because it explains exactly what is toxic, why, and how much. If you read the explanations, it all makes sense.

Yeah, the egg thing is slightly incorrect, but I suppose that's up for debate. I don't completely understand the avocado thing....I know pet birds can die from just a little bit, or eat a whole avocado and be fine. It's just sort of a mystery. Does Avoderm use whole avocados or just avocado oil?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

jesirose said:


> Also suprised to see liver and all those fruits and veggies.


Well to be fair, the fruit listings were mainly talking about the _seeds_, not the actual fleshy part.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea that's what I thought about the egg too, that it must be wrong. I thought that lots of RAW feeders gave their dogs raw eggs from time to time? And aren't eggs generally good for skin/coat type stuff?? The Salmonella part I think they just assumed, and tossed in there for good measure. lol.. 

The avocado part is a little confusing also, because of the dog food AvoDerm. I've seen it at petco before and wondered about it.. Here's a link to it on the petco site: http://www.petco.com/product/102295/AvoDerm-Chicken-Meal-and-Brown-Rice-Formula-Puppy-Food.aspx They say avocados are good for the coat?


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

They use "Avocado Meal, Avocado Oil" in the Baked Lamb one.


----------



## tuesday (Feb 17, 2009)

This is from an ASPCA newsletter I've got:

A slice of avocado may be the perfect addition to your sandwich, but it can have serious consequences for our feathered and furry friends. According to the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center in Urbana, IL, pet poisonings from avocado and avocado-based foods like guacamole are a consistent risk. In 2008, the Center managed 115 cases involving ingestions of avocado, and though an overwhelming 83 percent of those incidents involved dogs, the most devastating effects were seen in birds, rabbits and certain large animals like horses and cattle.

A native of Central and South America, avocado (Persea americana) is a subtropical tree that produces a pear-shaped fruit prized for its high fat content, vitamin-rich “meat” and smooth texture. Unfortunately, the fruit also contains a toxin called persin that’s harmful to animals, especially in large quantities.

"Avocado leaves, fruit, seeds and bark all contain the toxic principle known as persin,” says Dana Farbman, CVT, Senior Manager of Professional Communications at APCC. Guatemalan varieties—sold in grocery stores nationwide—are most often involved in pet exposures, Farbman adds, while other strains have varying degrees of toxic potential. Birds—who accounted for 5 percent of avocado cases in 2008—appear to be particularly sensitive to the fatty fruit; consumption can result in respiratory distress, congestion, fluid accumulation around the heart and even death. In curious canines, clinical signs of ingestion can include gastrointestinal distress, vomiting and diarrhea. Typically, these effects are seen in dogs who’ve nibbled on significant amounts of a tree’s fruit or branches.

Pet parents should prevent their animal companions from coming into contact with avocado by placing the fruit—or that festive bowl of guacamole—out of reach. For those lucky Californians who have an avocado tree in their backyards, keep a close eye on your pet when he’s outside, and don’t mistake the toxic fruit for Fido’s gnarly tennis ball.

As always, if you suspect your pet has eaten something toxic, please call your vet or the ASPCA’s 24-hour hotline at (888) 426-4435. For more information about people food that’s toxic for pets, please visit APCC online.

Now, AvoDerm has a canned response regarding this on their website.

While I haven't done any extensive research on the oil containing persin, I didn find this tidbit. "The average avocado contains between 13-22% oil. When avocado oil is made, the pit and skin are pressed at the same time, but the stone and skin of the avocado must be discarded first before processing as they contain toxic 'persins'."


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm a little skeptical on some of the entries they have. Raw Salmon for instance, does this include canned Salmon? if it does then I beg to differ with them as I have fed my dogs canned Salmon on many occasions with no ill affects. 

I know of a few farm dogs that have ate corn off the cob throughout their lives and lived to old ages. Most dogs will not eat the whole cob, but rather eat the kernels off the cob.

Salmonella is not of great concern with dogs at least from what I have read?? The smaller amounts they might ingest from eating raw diets is mostly harmless to them. Their very equipped to handle certain bacteria that humans cannot. The problem is that they can be carriers which IS of concern to humans.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

TomN said:


> I'm a little skeptical on some of the entries they have. Raw Salmon for instance, does this include canned Salmon? if it does then I beg to differ with them as I have fed my dogs canned Salmon on many occasions with no ill affects.
> 
> I know of a few farm dogs that have ate corn off the cob throughout their lives and lived to old ages. Most dogs will not eat the whole cob, but rather eat the kernels off the cob.
> 
> Salmonella is not of great concern with dogs at least from what I have read?? The smaller amounts they might ingest from eating raw diets is mostly harmless to them. Their very equipped to handle certain bacteria that humans cannot. The problem is that they can be carriers which IS of concern to humans.


You are right about the salmonella. It's very very VERY rare for a dog to contract salmonella. In fact I think the first possible case happened just a little while ago.. and they weren't even sure if it was salmonella or not. 

As for the corn, I suppose many dogs have eaten corn on the cob with no ill effects. But then again, many dogs have eaten cooked bones with no ill effects. My parents had a dog that they got before I was born, It died when I was very young, at a ripe old age. My mom told me (when she was going to offer our puppy a cooked bone >_<!!!!) that they gave him the cooked bones and chicken bones ALL the time and it never harmed him. I guess some dogs just get lucky.  He was a Golden retriever/black lab mix of some sort.

Now, with the salmon, I know they use it in lots of dogs foods, but I've read on this forum before to be sure it doesn't come from the pacific northwest, because of this parasite that can be in the fish. Obviously not every fish has it, but it's just a warning that they can.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Meh. I think there are better lists of "toxins to dogs" out there...if there were that many I would be a basket case.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Canned salmon is cooked. Most raw salmon is fine, too, you just have to be careful about raw salmon from the Pacific Northwest, because of that parasite. Eastern salmon or farmed salmon would be fine raw. 

I know a lot of dogs who like to chew on corn cobs, and I've never known a dog personally that had any problems with it. But, from watching "Emergency Vets" and "Animal Cops", I know that they CAN cause obstructions. I suppose it's a "better safe than sorry" kind of situation.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm also skeptical about the avocado....Breeder's Choice is a reputable company that has been in business for many years and I have used Avoderm with much success! I can't really believe they would use avocado if it was a known poison. In fact, Natura, the makers of Innova, EVO, Healthwise, etc. actually uses avocado oil in their Healthwise line of food! I also think there are a few other well-known companies that do, but I can't recall them at the moment. So...I am just a little skeptical....


----------



## SunnyPaw (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello, all! First post here! 
Thank you for the link - in reading it, they say that apples, apricots, pears and peaches all have toxic pits/seeds. But the flesh it OK, right?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

SunnyPaw said:


> Hello, all! First post here!
> Thank you for the link - in reading it, they say that apples, apricots, pears and peaches all have toxic pits/seeds. But the flesh it OK, right?


Right!  The flesh is fine.


----------

